# Picture Motion Browser Cannot see Videos



## luquonas (Dec 29, 2010)

I hope someone can help me as I am going insane!

I have bought the Sony Cybershot W350 which comes with PMB. The camera is fine. The issue is that when I installed PMB it went off and found all my pictures from another camera but fomr some reason will NOT find my video files from a different camera. The videos were originally on a DVD and I have tried getting PMB to see the DVD files directly but it cannot. I cannot import them from the DVD. I have imported them onto a folder on my PC, registered the folder and it still cannot see them. I have even tried converting them to avi files and it STILL will not see them. Can anyone help me please?

regards,

luq


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

a couple of questions:

* When you say the clips were on a DVD, were they just burned as mpeg4s as they come off the camera (burned as data files) or were they burned using DVD authoring software which will have made vob files?

* When you converted the files to avi's what codecs were used?

* Have you tried updating PMB from the Sony site to the latest version?

* Have you tried uninstalling and re-installing PMB?


----------



## luquonas (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi,

the DVD is a mini DVD and it was recorded on by the camera which I think was a panasonic so the files are iso files which when imported onto my PC they show up as .vob files. I am not sure what codec was used to conver to avi. I have just converted them them to wmv files and PMB can see them (though the quality isn't that good and it is jumpy). I have upgraded PMB to version 5.3 and have reinstalled twice.


----------



## luquonas (Dec 29, 2010)

To be honest the only reason I want to use PMB is because I like the way it organises files in a calendar showing you exactly when they were taken. Is there another free (or inexpensive) program that might do this for me?

regards,

luq


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Windows Live Photo Gallery & Picasa are two I have heard people using - I haven't used either so can't really comment on their strengths or weaknesses.

A Google search for video organisers throws up this one Picajet

I just use a hierarchy of folders:

My Videos > location name or event name. This main folder can be sorted by date etc. 
These sub folders have the original files off the camera in them, usually with just the camera's file naming - sometimes name them so is easier to find particular ones in editing.
The edited compilations go in a folder named finished videos and can be sorted by name or date (or size etc)

similarly for my photographs - which number in the thousands :grin:

My Photography > location name or event name - again if needed main folder can be sorted by date 

Then in each folder have a folder for original files and one for edited versions.

I do have Adobe Bridge as part of a suite and occasionally use it to find images.

All are backed up on a regular basis to an external HD kept in different location to the comp.


----------

